# Cobia Season So Far....



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Haven't posted a report in forever so here's how my cobia season has been going. Started off slow for me, tried to go out jig fishing the first day and missed 2 really nice fish that wouldn't eat. After that decided live bait was going to be a must this early in the season. Second day only saw 1 small fish that another boat got in front of before I could. This weekend was a lot better. Went 1-2 Friday and 2-5 Saturday. Here's some pictures....




Johnny with his first Cobia..




The fish Friday was around 35#s and the fish Saturday went 54 and 57. Jerry Smith caught the 57 and I caught the 54. Cameron and Jason did the hard part spotting and hooking them up. All the fish were caught with live eels. Hopefully we can get a few more before the season ends.......


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Pretty fish man! Congrats!!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, some cobia reports! Great job and makes my checking the PFF 20 times a day worth it!


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice report glad to see them being caught more this year.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Great report!! Hopefully I get to catch my first cobia in Flordia this week!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

It's been a much better season for about everyone. Twice the fish as last year.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & some nice shoulders on those brown-suited fish.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

That is a lot better than my cobia season. Mine has been emergency back surgery, sit at house for the past 5 weeks. If the seas lay back down I might take some others out to fish since I can't.


John


----------

